# Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"



## NilpferdA706 (7. April 2016)

*Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*

Hallo,

ich hab eine kleine Frage zu Festplatten für einen Desktop PC.
Was ist Leistungsmäßig besser? Eine 3,5" Festplatte oder eine 2,5" Platte? Oder macht es keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*

3,5 Zoll Festplatten haben zumeist bessere Übertragungsraten.


----------



## Brehministrator (7. April 2016)

*AW: Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*

Noch dazu haben 3,5-Zoll-Festplatten ein wesentlich besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, also kosten pro Terabyte viel weniger. Es ist ingenieurtechnisch mit einigen Kompromissen verbunden, so viel Speicherkapazität auf so kleinem Raum wie 2,5 Zoll anzubieten... Wenn man also genug Platz hat, wäre es totale Verschwendung, ein 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerk zu wählen 
_*
Edit:*_ Das gilt natürlich nur für mechanische Festplatten, nicht für SSDs. Die sind eh fast alle in 2,5 Zoll, und da ist es auch wirklich egal, welche Baugröße man nimmt.


----------



## INU.ID (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*



NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> Was ist Leistungsmäßig besser? Eine 3,5" Festplatte oder eine 2,5" Platte? Oder macht es keinen Unterschied?



Bei einer klassischen Festplatte (HDD) fängt der Schreib- Lesekopf immer am äußeren Rand der sich drehenden Magnetscheiben an. Je größer eine Scheibe im Durchmesser ist, desto größer/länger ist der Weg am äußeren Rand, der bei 1 Umdrehung zurückgelegt wird, und desto kleiner wird der Weg/die Strecke pro Umdrehung, je weiter der Kopf zur Mitte der Scheibe wandert. Deswegen sind HDDs am Anfang immer sehr schnell, und werden "hinten raus" immer langsamer.

Und da die Scheiben einer 3,5" Platte einen größeren Durchmesser haben als die Scheiben einer 2,5" Platte, ist die anfängliche Übertragungsrate bei einer 3,5" HDD in der Regel etwas höher. Allerdings wirst du den Unterschied meistens nicht wirklich merken. Macht es also einen Unterschied? Ja, aber keinen wirklich erwähnenswerten.


----------



## Torsley (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*

na der große unterschied ist wohl eher das du 2,5 zoll platten meist mit 5400 u/min bekommst und 3,5 zoll platten mit 7200 u/min. dementsprechend sind die 7200 natürlich schneller aber dadurch meist auch lauter.


also für einen dekstop würde ich wie die anderen schon sagten eine 3,5zoll platte nehmen. jetzt kommt es drauf an ob du nen leises Datengrab willst und dir da ne 5400 /min 3,5 holst oder ne schnellere System platte mit 7200 u/min.


----------



## NilpferdA706 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*

Die Lautstärke ist mir egal. Hab eh einen Kopfhörer auf. 
Aber vielen Dank für eure Kommentare. Ich werde mich dann nach einer 3,5er umschauen.


----------



## Dorian_WD (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*

@NilpferdA706
Wichtig ist auch, über wie viel Kapazität die Platte verfügen sollte. Die meisten 2.5-Zoll Modelle haben bis zu 1-2 TB. Es gibt auch solche mit z.B. 3TB, aber wenn du eine Platte mit 5-6TB brauchst, dann findest du eher eine 3.5-Zoll HDD mit besserem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

lg


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Was ist für einen Desktop PC besser? 3,5" oder 2,5"*

Die Kapazitäten sind bei den 3,5" im Schnitt höher, sie haben das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis und sie sind im allgemeinen einen Tick performanter. Du hast in deinem Gehäuse doch Platz ohne Ende denke ich mal, warum also eine HDD kaufen die ursprünglich für Notebooks gedacht war?


----------

